

Moscow-Vladivostok: virtual journey on Google Maps - yread
http://www.google.ru/intl/ru/landing/transsib/en.html

======
oakenshield
Productivity tip: do not put on the "Rumble of Wheels" track and start
watching one of those 30 minute videos.

------
yread
_9225 km_

I have to try it one day

